# Another Rare Motorized Prewar Schwinn. (Saginaw Powerbike)



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Dec 11, 2014)

Last time I came to you guys, you talked me into pulling the trigger on the Autocycle Whizzer. Here is another i'm after.

A friend of mine has this in his museum and he told me a while back that I have first shot if he sells.

Just wondering what a "Retail" value on this might be....

Killer paint job, prewar Schwinn, and it runs. The perfect trio if you ask me,

Just a conversation started.

Thanks,
Tyler


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 11, 2014)

with this one, i would take the engine off and find a carrier and rear fender (if the paint is original), that paint scheme is sick! it looks evil I love it!!

Nick.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Dec 11, 2014)

Interesting,  Double drum brake.  Begs for a nitrous kit....wheelie-O-death.  It's Sick.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Dec 11, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> with this one, i would take the engine off and find a carrier and rear fender (if the paint is original), that paint scheme is sick! it looks evil I love it!!
> 
> Nick.




Notice the old decals on the chainguard and tanks. Also the age. I'm almost sure its OG. Gotta love the sheep skin seat cover.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 11, 2014)

Double Nickle said:


> Notice the old decals on the chainguard and tanks. Also the age. I'm almost sure its OG. Gotta love the sheep skin seat cover.



Frame is 41.... wonder what the decal is on tank ...Lasalle?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Dec 12, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Frame is 41.... wonder what the decal is on tank ...Lasalle?




I can't remember what it was. It's been a while since I've seen it in person.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 12, 2014)

does he have the kick start?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm with nick on this one.... sell the motor and find the missing pieces. ..


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Trade your girlfriend or wife for the machine because you can always get another one when you cruise on this one.


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 15, 2014)

I have literature somewhere on this motor kit. I'll try and dig it up.


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 18, 2014)

Here's a few pics from evolution of the bicycle volume 1. I'll keep looking for the original lit.


----------

